# Looking for DP specialists in San Antonio



## Mother of Son with DP (Aug 23, 2011)

*Do any of you know of any counselors and/or psychiatrists in San Antonio who specialize in the treatment of DP?*


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Mother of Son with DP said:


> *Do any of you know of any counselors and/or psychiatrists in San Antonio and Houston who specialize in the treatment of DP?* My son attends college in San Antonio but comes home to Houston fairly often also. He currently has a therapist and a psychiatrist but neither are very familiar with DP. I would love to find him a therapist and psychiatrist who are very familiar with DP and how best to treat it.


Please let me know when you do find someone! I'm in the Beaumont Texas area and I can't find anyone, let alone anyone who really knows what i'm going through. I'm reading "stranger to my self" by jeffrey Abugel. He had it for 11 years and was misdiagnosed several times before he found a specialist in california. Good luck and much love to you and your son.


----------



## MatthewDP (Sep 25, 2011)

Mother of Son with DP said:


> *Do any of you know of any counselors and/or psychiatrists in San Antonio who specialize in the treatment of DP?*


Hello. I was just wondering if you had found anyone. I have been suffering from DP for over a year now, and it has ruined my life and caused my mother so much pain. She would do anything to help me, but we can't find any doctors or therapists (or hospitals) who know how to treat me. I am in Houston as well, and thought it would be nice to find out how you and your son are doing. Kind regards, Matthew


----------



## Mother of Son with DP (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you for your replies. Sorry it took me so long to respond. My son has not found a counselor who has expertise with DP. Unfortunately, he does not want to pursue counseling anymore. I feel so helpless to help him. Ahhhhh!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Google colin Ross and dissociation, his center treats trauma based dissociation, but he's centered in texas , they would have the best contacts I would think


----------



## birdiehead (Apr 19, 2010)

i met with elena bezzabova in LA. top specialist. but she just analized me. basically to let me know im fucked for life. but thats just me. your sone can recover for sure. my situation is rare


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Can I ask how old he is? And do you know what caused his dp?


----------



## Mother of Son with DP (Aug 23, 2011)

He is 19 years old and lost his brother to suicide two years ago. This was very traumatic for him and he became angry and depressed. He also began smoking pot after losing his brother so that may have had something to do with it also. He no longer smokes pot...thank goodness.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Many places have support groups for people who have lost people to suicide. Don't want to alarm you, I'd still encourage talkin about his feelings, and the possibility of therapy or something, loosing friends and family like that can increase the risk of people around them


----------

